

Converting a Ruby hash to an array and back again - ironman1942
http://clevelandflash.blogspot.com/2011/03/picking-up-some-ruby.html

======
andymoe
Clever but I think:

>> ar = [["a", 100], ["b", 200], ["c", 300], ["d", 400]]

=> [["a", 100], ["b", 200], ["c", 300], ["d", 400]]

>> Hash[ar]

=> {"a"=>100, "b"=>200, "c"=>300, "d"=>400}

Is going to be a bit more practical (and readable) most of the time...

